# السلام عليكم من يريد شرح لصيانة ال سى دى و دى في دى و البلاستيشن 1.2



## theroock7000 (23 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم من يريد شرح لصيانة ال سى دى و دى في دى و البلاستيشن 1.2 عندى المزيد من اعمال الصيانه لهم ومشكورررررررررررين​


----------



## abouwafa (3 مارس 2006)

assalam

je suis interesse par ce sujet contactez mois sur mon email
abouwafa2*yahoo.fr
merci d'avance


----------



## tnkb4uact (11 مارس 2006)

What Can I Say............


----------



## البيت الألكتروني (12 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
بعد التحية..
أذا كان بالأمكان المساعدة في هذا الموضوع الرجاء ارسل لي كل مايتعلق حول صيانة البلي ستيشن
مع الشكر.


----------



## dr.mohamed (25 مارس 2006)

أذا كان بالأمكان المساعدة في هذا الموضوع الرجاء ارسل لي كل مايتعلق حول صيانة البلي ستيشن
ارجو الافاده للجميع فانا متشوق جدا للعلم وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## yabani (23 مارس 2007)

*hos_mos2**************

السلام عليكم 
من فضلك يا أخي ممكن ترسل لي موضوع صيانة سيدي و الدي في دي 
مشكور يا صديق


----------



## ENG_2005 (24 مارس 2007)

ششششششكككككككككككررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مصطفى العبادي (25 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم...
لو سمحت ممكن ترسل لي موضوع سي دي و دي في دي


----------



## محمد فؤاد (25 مارس 2007)

موضصوع اكتر من رائع 

بس اتمنى ان يكون بشكل منظم بحيث تبدء بصيانة مثلا السيدي او الدفيدي نقطة نقطة ثم البلاي سيشن 

حتى يكون مرجع للجميع 

ونكون فعلا ملتقي المهندسين العرب

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bencher_qui (25 مارس 2007)

لو سمحت ممكن ترسل لي موضوع 
[email protected]


----------



## محمد فؤاد (25 مارس 2007)

واتمنى ان يكون الموضوع على الموقع وعلى شكل ملف اكروبات لحماية حقوقك وحقوق الملتقي ويكون على الموقع وليس على ال*****ات


----------



## ENG_2005 (25 مارس 2007)

lllممممممممممممممشششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككووووووووووورررينllllll


----------



## whisper77 (31 مارس 2007)

أذا كان بالأمكان المساعدة في هذا الموضوع الرجاء ارسل لي كل مايتعلق حول صيانة البلي ستيشن
مع الشكر.


----------



## ENG:/3LA2 (31 مارس 2007)

مشكور أخى ممكن ترسل لى الموضوع الجميل ده على الاميل ده
alaa_elsaid2006***********


----------



## abungd4u (1 أبريل 2007)

thanks 4 this nice subject 
can you please send me more details at 
abungd4u***********
I m waiting


----------



## alaskary (10 أبريل 2007)

أرجوا أن ترسل مزيد من الكتب


----------



## topstars (10 أبريل 2007)

Salaam
please send me all what you have
Plastation 1,2
LCD
DVD

Best Wishes for you MAN


----------



## ابو هدى (10 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## MOBILE3008 (11 أبريل 2007)

اين الموضوع......................مشكور


----------



## المنار (15 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
لو نتشره بدون ماتذل العرب كان احسن


----------



## ملك المهندسين (15 أبريل 2007)

يابوي انت ليش ما ترسل الموضوع بوقتها ولا مافي داعي للاعلان


----------



## kadi14 (15 أبريل 2007)

لو سمحت :carim2009*************


----------



## kadi14 (15 أبريل 2007)

carim2009*hotmail.com


----------



## ahmed2770 (15 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لخبراتك 
ارجو الافادة بالمعلومات المتوفرة عندك قدر الامكان من صيانة البلايستيشن والسي دي
وشكرا
ahmed2770*************


----------



## ahmed2770 (15 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لخبراتك 
ارجو الافادة بالمعلومات المتوفرة عندك قدر الامكان من صيانة البلايستيشن والسي دي
وشكرا
ahmed2770هوت ميل


----------



## حسين_2050 (15 أبريل 2007)

أكون مشكور جدا و جزاك اللة خيرا عنا ماذا يمكن عملة


----------



## GoldStone (16 أبريل 2007)

Thank you my brother fot this interesting article , kindly can u send me the guide and maitenance detalis


----------



## ghamdi_6630 (17 أبريل 2007)

ارسلي الموضوع لو سمحت على ال***** 
ghamdi_6630*************


----------



## drhusein (17 أبريل 2007)

drhusein***********
Best


----------



## drhusein (17 أبريل 2007)

drhusein***********
Best regards


----------



## قطز (18 أبريل 2007)

لو سمحت يا أخى أبعتهولى على ال***** يتاعى


----------



## ateyaalagawany (19 أبريل 2007)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## ateyaalagawany (19 أبريل 2007)

thanksssssse


----------



## البرامج (20 أبريل 2007)

ليتك ترسله لي على الإيمايل applications_t***********


----------



## عبقري الزمان (26 أبريل 2007)

مشكور لكن وين الرابط


----------



## كليك (29 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع 
ممكن ارسال طريقة تصليح ال سي دي و الدي في دي على 
birdon_sky2yahoo.com


----------



## e.amen (1 مايو 2007)

لو سمحت كيف ممكن نطبق عملي


----------



## حسين حسين (1 مايو 2007)

اخي الفاضل 
ارجو ان ترسل لي هذا الموضوع الجيد والمهم جدا لكافه الفنين


----------



## تامر سعد احمد (1 مايو 2007)

شكراااااااااا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## mohd_zahran (3 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم اري الافضل الكلام والكتابه فى الموقع وليس رسائل خاصه


----------



## aliyat (4 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
من فضلك يا أخي ممكن ترسل لي موضوع صيانة سيدي و الدي في دي 
وجزاكم الله كل خير 
وياريت لو ينفع تبعته على الإيميل دة إن معلوماتى على المنتديات قليلة جدا

[email protected] yahoo.com على ******
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## memoking2004 (4 مايو 2007)

طب ليه متحطش الموضوع هنا يا جميل و شكرا مقدما


----------



## حامد محمد صبرى (8 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى انا محتاج هذا الموضوع ضرورى وجزاك الله خيرا...................................الاميل بتاعى هو hamedsabry***********على y:77: :14:


----------



## ahmed_xp (8 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم زملائى واساتذتى 
اننى ارى شىء غريب فى النتدى 
انه تحول الموضوع الى تراسل بال*****ات ولا فائده الا لاشخاص بعينهم 
رجاء من الاخوه المشرفين والمراقبين منع ال*****ات فى المنتدى لكى نثرى المنتدى بالمواضيع الشيقه ويستفيد الجميع 
هذه نصيحه لصالحنا جميعا وعلى الله قصد السبيل
وسلامى اليكم جميعا اخيكم فى الله احمد المصرى :60: :60: :60:


----------



## dhelal (9 مايو 2007)

ممكن ترسل لي المعلومات على [email protected] وشكرا


----------



## islam451 (10 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته بارك الله فيك ياخي ممكن تتفضل و تفدنا بهذا brikat004*hotmail-com و جزاك الله عنا كل خير و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.


----------



## omar_alazawi (10 مايو 2007)

اذا ممكن ارسالها على ***** 
مع الشكر الجزيل مقدما
omar_mobile2006***********


----------



## memoking2004 (11 مايو 2007)

ليه مش نكتب الموضوع هنا 
هو مش المفروض يبقي الموضوع متاح للكل مش عن طريق الميل


----------



## mohamed_97 (12 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
عندى مشكلة فى شاشة lcd لاب توب acer فى الكابل الخاص بالصوره فى الجهاز


----------



## yazid69 (27 مايو 2007)

je suis à la recherche de DEPANNAGE DVD surtout...............................CHOUKRANE


----------



## ابويووسف (28 مايو 2007)

مشكور واذا امكنك ترسله لي عن طريق الإيميل
alsharef_alnami*************


----------



## alamodiyoussef (2 يونيو 2007)

Heloo, its really an interesting topic, whould mind sending it to me @ alamodiyoussef at hotmail. Thank you a lot


----------



## العملاق الاخضر (2 يونيو 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## مجدي حافظ (4 يونيو 2007)

Would You Pls send Me The Document to My E_Mail
magdi.hafez***********


----------



## العملاق الاخضر (4 يونيو 2007)

لوسمحت يااخي العزيز ترسيلي الصيانة كاملة على 
mamdouh_1402***********
وشاكرين لك


----------



## memoking2004 (4 يونيو 2007)

لو سمحت انا في اشد الاحتياج للصيانه
memoking2004***********


----------



## الفرعون المميت (5 يونيو 2007)

La;vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## shady_mohammad (5 يونيو 2007)

ياريت يا أخي ترسل لي الموضوع على ال***** sh_159************* و ياريت تنزلو على المنتدى علشان الكل يستفاد منو و جزاك الله خيرا على أعمالك الطيبه


----------



## mohamedragabsayed (9 يونيو 2007)

ياريت تفيدنا بالمعلومات دى جزاك الله خير


----------



## عزوميكو (12 يونيو 2007)

اكون شاكرا جدا لك لو ترسلي شرح كيفية صيانة السي دي والديفيدي وشكرا


----------



## aliyat (13 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم...
لو سمحت ممكن ترسل لي موضوع سي دي و دي في دي
على الإيميل دة aliyat_group على اليــــااااااااهوووووووووو
وشكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------

